# skiptooth chain removal & building wooden wheels



## tailhole (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas! Hey, I was wondering how other people remove or add links to skiptooth chains. I use a modified cheap chain tool. It always works, but takes several attempts before it works. But I was wondering if there was a tool I could buy or if anyone has another method.
Also, I am a woodworker and would love to make some modern, strong wooden wheels. I would like to know if anyone has attempted building wooden wheels and has any tips or advice. 
Thanks,
-Scott


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow we must be on the same wave length, Ive been pondering the same two questions and I am also a professional woodworker.  Id love to find some info on how it was done back in the day because, while bending wood in an arch is pretty easy, bending wood in a complete circle seems like it would be quite a challenge.  All the rims I've seen are made of one strip of wood and have a pretty tight finger joint.  Bringing that joint together and getting the last few inches of wood to bend is what has me a bit stumped. I'm guessing they had some highly specialized fixtures that exerted a great deal of pressure. Can anyone steer us to some historical literature on the subject.  I'm also fascinated to learn how single tube tires were made. And steel clad wood rims are just as mind boggling to me.  How did they do it and why did they think they still needed the wood?  Ive decided I'm going to try to make a wood clad aluminum rim.  I just got some narrow 700c 36 hole rims last week and now I just need to find the time to steam some beech I have and start experimenting. By the way did you see this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230718091362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

And just FYI, are you aware that you can still buy wooden rims? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CB-ITALIA-W...988?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1b78ae04

they even make a clincher style and wooden fenders and handlebars.


----------



## tailhole (Dec 26, 2011)

I hadn't seen those books on ebay, thanks. Did you pick one of them up? Helpful? 
About the wheel build, I was thinking of bendind two halves and joining them with pre drilled metal splines in dados and thru bolting them with rivits or some other flush fastener.  Still working out the details before I start experimenting & prototyping. Will post results.


----------



## tailhole (Dec 26, 2011)

Also thinking of glueing up blanks and cutting them out on a CNC, them routing the tire seat.


----------

